# [SOLVED] No udev entries found for cdrom and dvdrom

## alkaliv2

I have an issue with my cdrom and dvd drives not being detected at all as far as I can tell.  I've gone through each cdrom entry on gentoo forums and I can't find one that fits my situation correctly.  I'm going to include my emerge --info, lspci -v, and dmesg but I don't see the issue other than the dmesg saying drivers 'sr' and 'sd' need to be updated.  I cannot locate these filesystems in udev they just simply are not there even though I tried to make sure I had all ata, scsi, and sata support loaded.  Here are my files.  If this tells anyone what modules I failed to load in my kernel that I built myself I'd truly appreciative of your efforts.  I will also load my .config file from my kernel.  And thank you to anyone who sorts through this much code to help me   :Very Happy: 

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 13 Feb 2009 07:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lspci -v[/u]

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Optiplex 755

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at ff00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Optiplex 755

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at fe00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at fd00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Optiplex 755

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at fdfff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Optiplex 755

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at fdff8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: fdb00000-fdbfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fd800000-00000000fd8fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Optiplex 755

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fd700000-fd7fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fde00000-00000000fdefffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdc00000-00000000fdcfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at fc00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at fb00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at fa00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at fdffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fda00000-fdafffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fd900000-00000000fd9fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at f900 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f800 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f700 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f600 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f500 [size=16]

   I/O ports at f400 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at fdffd000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at f200 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f100 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at ef00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at ee00 [size=16]

   I/O ports at ed00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device c801

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f8000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at af00 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fb000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   I/O ports at df00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at de00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at dd00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at db00 [size=16]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fde00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

   Subsystem: DFI Inc Device 1102

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 507

   Memory at fddfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at be00 [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fdc00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

```

[/code]

dmesg

[code]

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Feb 5 05:23:50 MST 2009

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cfee0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee0000 - 00000000cfee3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee3000 - 00000000cfef0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef0000 - 00000000cff00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x130000 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xcfee0 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00cfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00cfe00000 - 00cfee0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to cfee0000 @ 10000-16000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: cfee0000 end: cfee0000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0130000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 130000000 @ 14000-1a000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: 130000000 end: 130000000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F85A0, 0014 (r0 IntelR)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT CFEE3000, 003C (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP CFEE3080, 0074 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT CFEE3100, 4884 (r1 INTELR AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS CFEE0000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: _HPT CFEE7A80, 0038 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD       9 :Cool: 

[    0.000000] ACPI: _WDT CFEE7AC0, 0047 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG CFEE7B40, 003C (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC CFEE79C0, 0084 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT CFEE84A0, 03A8 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050309)

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000130000000

[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000130000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000000015000 - 0000000000018fff]

[    0.000000]   bootmap [0000000000019000 -  000000000003efff] pages 26

[    0.000000] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0130000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000200000 - 00008ceba4]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00008ceba4]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009f400 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f400 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000010000 - 0000014000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000014000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000014000 - 0000015000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000014000 - 0000015000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000f4600] 000f4600

[    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200043fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002bbfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000cfee0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048175

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2079 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 833304 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cfee0000 - 00000000cfee3000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cfee3000 - 00000000cfef0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cfef0000 - 00000000cff00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000cff00000 - 00000000e0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000fec00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at d0000000 (gap: cff00000:10100000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 47264 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 8, nr_cpu_ids: 4, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1029303

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PMTIMER calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 2395.153 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Checking aperture...

[    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000999] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000999] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000999] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000999] Placing software IO TLB between 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000999] Memory: 4059892k/4980736k available (3843k kernel code, 132808k reserved, 1987k data, 460k init)

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.001008] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4790.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=2395153)

[    0.001405] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001595] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001789] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.002134] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.004281] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.005324] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.005686] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.005877] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.006020] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.006237] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.006423] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

[    0.006609] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.006796] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.007001] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.007203] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.015198] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.025394] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

[    0.025644] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[    0.025997] APIC timer calibration result 16633009

[    0.025998] Detected 16.633 MHz APIC timer.

[    0.026270] Booting processor 1/3 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4790.39 BogoMIPS (lpj=2395195)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU 1/3 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

[    0.097507] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

[    0.098217] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.099038] Booting processor 2/2 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4790.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=2395201)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU 2/2 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

[    0.170441] CPU2: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

[    0.171989] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

[    0.173026] Booting processor 3/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4790.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=2395182)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU 3/1 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.244486] CPU3: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

[    0.245196] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

[    0.245976] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.246163] Total of 4 processors activated (19161.46 BogoMIPS).

[    0.247024] net_namespace: 1440 bytes

[    0.247355] Time: 17:33:56  Date: 02/16/09

[    0.247568] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.248036] No dock devices found.

[    0.248245] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.248245] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.248964] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.254883] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

[    0.254962] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.255168] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

[    0.255171] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.255360] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.259259] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.264803] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.264961] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

[    0.265272] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.270086] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.271043] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.271235] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.271474] PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [ff00, ff1f]

[    0.271532] PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [fe00, fe1f]

[    0.271589] PCI: 0000:00:1a.2 reg 20 io port: [fd00, fd1f]

[    0.271638] PCI: 0000:00:1a.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fdfff000, fdfff3ff]

[    0.271682] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.271962] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.272173] PCI: 0000:00:1b.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fdff8000, fdffbfff]

[    0.272214] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.272406] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.272640] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.272831] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.273008] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.273199] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.273436] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.273628] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

[    0.273966] PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [fc00, fc1f]

[    0.274034] PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [fb00, fb1f]

[    0.274092] PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [fa00, fa1f]

[    0.274141] PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fdffe000, fdffe3ff]

[    0.274184] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.274376] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.274663] pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

[    0.274667] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.274960] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.275188] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [f900, f907]

[    0.275193] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [f800, f803]

[    0.275197] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [f700, f707]

[    0.275202] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [f600, f603]

[    0.275206] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [f500, f50f]

[    0.275211] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 24 io port: [f400, f40f]

[    0.275248] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fdffd000, fdffd0ff]

[    0.275259] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 20 io port: [500, 51f]

[    0.275294] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 10 io port: [f200, f207]

[    0.275298] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 14 io port: [f100, f103]

[    0.275303] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 18 io port: [f000, f007]

[    0.275307] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 1c io port: [ef00, ef03]

[    0.275312] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 20 io port: [ee00, ee0f]

[    0.275316] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 24 io port: [ed00, ed0f]

[    0.275363] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fa000000, faffffff]

[    0.275370] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 14 64bit mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.275377] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [f8000000, f9ffffff]

[    0.275382] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 24 io port: [af00, af7f]

[    0.275386] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, 1ffff]

[    0.275433] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [a000, afff]

[    0.275435] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [f8000000, fbffffff]

[    0.275438] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 64bit mmio pref: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.275469] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 io port: [9000, 9fff]

[    0.275472] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 32bit mmio: [fdb00000, fdbfffff]

[    0.275476] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 64bit mmio pref: [fd800000, fd8fffff]

[    0.275528] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 10 io port: [df00, df07]

[    0.275536] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 14 io port: [de00, de03]

[    0.275544] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 18 io port: [dd00, dd07]

[    0.275552] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 1c io port: [dc00, dc03]

[    0.275560] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 20 io port: [db00, db0f]

[    0.275574] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, ffff]

[    0.275645] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 io port: [d000, dfff]

[    0.275648] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 32bit mmio: [fd700000, fd7fffff]

[    0.275653] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 64bit mmio pref: [fde00000, fdefffff]

[    0.275704] PCI: 0000:04:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fddfc000, fddfffff]

[    0.275711] PCI: 0000:04:00.0 reg 18 io port: [be00, beff]

[    0.275734] PCI: 0000:04:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, 1ffff]

[    0.275776] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1

[    0.275778] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D2

[    0.275779] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.275961] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.276174] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.5 io port: [b000, bfff]

[    0.276177] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.5 32bit mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]

[    0.276181] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.5 64bit mmio pref: [fdc00000, fdcfffff]

[    0.276220] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.276410] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 io port: [c000, cfff]

[    0.276413] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [fda00000, fdafffff]

[    0.276417] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 64bit mmio pref: [fd900000, fd9fffff]

[    0.276438] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.276708] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.276806] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

[    0.277012] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

[    0.277105] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.289178] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.290398] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.291055] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.291702] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.292337] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.293051] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.293698] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.294482] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.295016] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.295239] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.295239] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.298344] pnp 00:0b: mem resource (0x46e-0x56d) overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0x1ffff), disabling

[    0.298479] pnp 00:0b: mem resource (0x46e-0x56d) overlaps 0000:03:00.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0xffff), disabling

[    0.298957] pnp 00:0b: mem resource (0x46e-0x56d) overlaps 0000:04:00.0 BAR 6 (0x0-0x1ffff), disabling

[    0.299359] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.299359] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.300043] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.300169] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.300169] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.300972] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.301177] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.301187] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.306960] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.307155] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.307342] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.307559] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.307762] PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

[    0.308038] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.308042] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

[    0.308373] hpet0: 4 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.310056] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.315064] system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.315264] system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

[    0.315455] system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x30f has been reserved

[    0.315656] system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

[    0.315855] system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

[    0.316054] system 00:08: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

[    0.316248] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

[    0.316598] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.316806] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xcff00000-0xcfffffff has been reserved

[    0.316998] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed000ff could not be reserved

[    0.317348] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xcfee0000-0xcfefffff could not be reserved

[    0.317703] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.317904] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0xcfedffff could not be reserved

[    0.318252] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[    0.318598] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed1dfff could not be reserved

[    0.318964] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.319312] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

[    0.319658] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff could not be reserved

[    0.320021] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.320370] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000-0xeffff has been reserved

[    0.325265] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.325456] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xa000-0xafff

[    0.325647] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff

[    0.325849] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

[    0.326209] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.326401] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff

[    0.326593] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff

[    0.326785] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fd800000-0x000000fd8fffff

[    0.327155] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.327346] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

[    0.327538] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xfd700000-0xfd7fffff

[    0.327730] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fde00000-0x000000fdefffff

[    0.328101] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.328291] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: 0xb000-0xbfff

[    0.328483] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff

[    0.328675] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fdc00000-0x000000fdcfffff

[    0.329043] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

[    0.329237] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

[    0.329428] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff

[    0.329621] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fd900000-0x000000fd9fffff

[    0.329994] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.330190] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.330195] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.330388] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.330393] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.330586] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.330592] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.330784] pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.330789] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.330792] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.331000] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.331192] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [a000, afff]

[    0.331380] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [f8000000, fbffffff]

[    0.331569] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.331759] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.331955] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [9000, 9fff]

[    0.332156] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fdb00000, fdbfffff]

[    0.332344] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [fd800000, fd8fffff]

[    0.332533] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.332721] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [d000, dfff]

[    0.332910] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [fd700000, fd7fffff]

[    0.333121] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [fde00000, fdefffff]

[    0.333310] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.333497] bus: 04 index 0 io port: [b000, bfff]

[    0.333686] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]

[    0.333875] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [fdc00000, fdcfffff]

[    0.334082] bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.334269] bus: 05 index 0 io port: [c000, cfff]

[    0.334457] bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [fda00000, fdafffff]

[    0.334646] bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [fd900000, fd9fffff]

[    0.334835] bus: 05 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.335034] bus: 05 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.335244] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.347339] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.348672] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.351988] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.352648] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.352840] TCP reno registered

[    0.355375] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.357717] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.357932] type=2000 audit(1234805635.357:1): initialized

[    0.361186] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.364561] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.364839] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.365436] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.365871] msgmni has been set to 7929

[    0.366210] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.366402] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.366769] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.366957] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.367166] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.367488] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.367697] pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f10

[    0.367698] pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

[    0.367712] pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.367713] pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

[    0.367727] pci 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.367728] pci 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

[    0.367771] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x003b

[    0.367773] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.367786] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.367787] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.367801] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.367802] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.367849] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.367955] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.367984] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

[    0.368215] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.368267] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.368351] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.368381] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.368614] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.368662] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.368703] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.368788] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.368818] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: found MSI capability

[    0.369051] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.369100] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.369143] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.369233] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.369263] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: found MSI capability

[    0.369518] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.369577] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.369626] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.373723] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[    0.373919] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.374313] uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

[    0.374515] uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

[    0.374884] uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

[    0.375077] uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

[    0.375267] uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

[    0.375697] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.381697] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.381998] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.384735] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.385092] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.389429] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

[    0.390074] ACPI: SSDT CFEE7BC0, 022A (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050309)

[    0.390685] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.391116] ACPI: SSDT CFEE8080, 0152 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050309)

[    0.391705] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.392146] ACPI: SSDT CFEE81E0, 0152 (r1  PmRef  Cpu2Ist     3000 INTL 20050309)

[    0.392736] processor ACPI0007:02: registered as cooling_device3

[    0.393172] ACPI: SSDT CFEE8340, 0152 (r1  PmRef  Cpu3Ist     3000 INTL 20050309)

[    0.393761] processor ACPI0007:03: registered as cooling_device4

[    0.396144] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.396786] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (39 C)

[    0.397066] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.397335] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.644518] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.645264] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.647346] brd: module loaded

[    0.648394] loop: module loaded

[    0.648593] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k3-NAPI

[    0.648784] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.649075] sky2 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.649278] sky2 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.649293] sky2 0000:04:00.0: v1.22 addr 0xfddfc000 irq 17 Yukon-2 EC rev 2

[    0.649820] sky2 eth0: addr 00:01:29:a4:ca:a8

[    0.650053] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.650355] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.650809] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.651062] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.651443] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

[    0.651463] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.651660] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.652033] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.652098] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.652446] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.653294] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf900 ctl 0xf800 bmdma 0xf500 irq 19

[    0.653489] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf700 ctl 0xf600 bmdma 0xf508 irq 19

[    0.814286] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

[    0.814569] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

[    0.814632] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.814765] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    1.106224] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.148844] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAJ, max UDMA/133

[    1.149048] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    1.223845] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.538732] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.539011] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.539563] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

[    1.539773] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.539962] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.539979] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.540388] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

[    1.540598] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.540787] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.540804] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.541162]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.555662] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.555985] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.556271] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.556483] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    1.556846] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.556902] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    1.557225] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    1.557790] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf200 ctl 0xf100 bmdma 0xee00 irq 19

[    1.557984] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf000 ctl 0xef00 bmdma 0xee08 irq 19

[    1.873693] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.188693] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.189305] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 160 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    2.189332] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.189538] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.189540] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.189805] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    2.189817] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.189879] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.190233] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    2.190236] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 16871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.190252] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 000002 (park)=0 ithresh=0 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.194132] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.194134] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.194143] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfdfff000

[    2.194334] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.198216] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.204029] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    2.204410] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    2.204442] usb usb1: uevent

[    2.204497] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    2.204499] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.204699] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.204709] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.204757] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.204760] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.204762] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.204959] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    2.205151] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.205153] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.205154] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.205155] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.205163] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.205164] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.306047] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[    2.306051] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3: status 0501 change 0001

[    2.306058] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[    2.306062] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4: status 0501 change 0001

[    2.407044] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0018 evt 0000

[    2.407173] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.407199] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    2.407205] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 low speed --> companion

[    2.407271] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.407473] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.407818] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.408007] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

[    2.408197] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    2.408402] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    2.408598] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.408600] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.408841] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.408904] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7:Last edited by alkaliv2 on Fri Apr 03, 2009 6:48 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## honp

Could you post your .config? (/proc/config.gz)

You probably doesn`t have compiled 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD, SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) or CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

----------

## alkaliv2

Sorry I meant to post it the first time. I did a quick find and I saw the BLK_DEV_IDECD and it says loaded on here.  Also to avoid any issues with me being in the groups my groups are posted in here also.  Thank you for looking at this.  It's the only thing I haven't successfully enabled in gentoo.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# Thu Feb  5 05:17:16 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USER_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CLK is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_GFX_WA=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_XP is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_GRU is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_ENABLE_SECMARK_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Groups for User

```

alkali@localhost ~ $ groups

wheel audio cdrom video usb users portage alkali

```

----------

## honp

I think that your kernel doesn`t know your cdrom for some reason, becouse if it knows, dmesg would show something like this: (for IDE cdrom)

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

hda: TEAC DV-W28ECT, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

----------

## alkaliv2

The kernel in that case isn't detecting my pioneer dvd-rw drive or my samsung cd-rom drive.  But I know genkernel finds them because the livecd and the gentoo install I performed with a cdrom in the samsung cd-rw drive.  What do you recommend?

----------

## djtreble

I have the same controller and the same problem. 

Please post back if you find out how to fix it and I'll do the same.

It broke for me when upgrading from kernel 2.6.24 to 2.6.28

----------

## alkaliv2

I did manage to get this to work.  I did a fresh install of Gentoo and when I went through building the kernel I found the sections I needed to load with lspci.  I really just guessed right.  I'm about to do another install of gentoo linux cause I have lots of free time today but I will post back as soon as I know the modules needed to load these drives.  Sorry it took me this long to get back to this thread.  It went without response for awhile.

----------

## djtreble

I became convinced these options in the kernel would fix it

```

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

```

But it didn't work with linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1

Let me know what kernel you got it going with.

Thanks

Dan

----------

## alkaliv2

I ran an lspci and I discovered that CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON seems to be the module needed for my cd-rw drive.  It was listed as JMB368 under lspci so I ran a search and enabled that for my cd drive.  As far as my pioneer dvd-rw player goes I think standard sata drivers enabled that to be working and I found it working the same as my cd-rw.  I hope this module is the one you're looking for.

----------

